# Frozen, stuffed chicken



## nolabell (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a frozen, bone-in stuffed chicken that I'm not sure how to cook.  Obviously, it needs to be thawed first.  I figured I'd stick it in the oven at 375 until the stuffing was at least at 165.

Problem is, I don't have a good roasting pan or rack.  I have a top quality dutch oven, or I could easily get a cheap roasting pan (aluminum), but I really can't get a rack right away.

Any suggestions?

Also, does anyone have any idea from experience how long it would take to thaw something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this a whole chicken?
I'd thaw it overnight at least in the fridge.
To cook, I'd just use that cheap aluminum pan and would cover it with foil.
Once it hit around 145 or so, I'd uncover it and let it get to around 175 in the center.

If its just the breast, well, if it were me, I'd thaw it on the counter for a few hours,
but DONT DO THAT BECAUSE IT IS DANGEROUS. THaw it, too, overnight in the fridge.

The stuffed bone in breasts I cooked Sat night at 375 took about 40 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, 165F is the right temp.

Depending on the size of the chicken, it could take three or four days to thaw the chicken and the stuffing completely.  You really shouldn't cook it partially frozen because the meat will dry court before the stuffing is safe to eat.

You can use a rimmed cookie sheet or a disposable aluminum foil pan.  Instead of a metal rack, you can put some vegetables in the pan to serve as a rack.  Some carrots, onions and celery.  Set the chicken on the veggies and pop it into the oven.


----------



## Robert White (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi..!!
I like chicken very much..
Chicken is one of the most commonly eaten meats and can be prepared in  many different ways. Most people defrost the chicken before they cook  it. This may not always be practical if you are part of a busy family.  You may also just have forgotten to take the chicken out ahead of time.  If this happens, all is not lost.


----------

